# led help



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

looking to upgrade my metal halides to led. I have 2 different ones in mind so if you can let me know which you think would be better id really appreciate it.

Current USA Orbit Marine LED Aquarium Fixture 48" 60" Wireless Ramp Timer Pro | eBay
for this one I like that it has the ramp timer but it seems like it only comes with white and actinic leds and the moonlight would this grow my coral as well as this one
4X Dimmable 120W Aquarium Coral Reef Fish Tank White Blue LED Light Black Shell | eBay
with this one could I use only 2 on my 4' 120 reef or how many would I need to use? if I could use 2 then id use the other 2 on my 2 29s they will be reefs soon. but I don't think this one has a timer. im just looking for good cheap reef lighting


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

although I have yet to purchase these lights I'm really liking these;
TrueLumen Pro LED: Fish & Aquariums | eBay These are not true lumens.
They seem to identical to the current true lumen pros which are way more expensive,have crappy transformers(that are 4x the cost to replace) and have actual light(spectrum,par) info on the link.They come in various lengths and colors(actinic/mixed 12k actinic and 12k).
I have the truelumen pros on all my tanks (fresh and reef) and besides the transformer(which I have found a replacement for not from current) they are great.
I feel the need to add that currents customer service really seems to suck and they soured me to no end(really a shame).I have like $4,000.00 worth of truelumens and the transformer is the only thing gone wrong.
search reviews for their ramp up timer(look for TPT link) as many are not real pleased with them or want everyone to know a few things about their performance current didn't seem to want to say(misleading).


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

lol the only 2 people I ever hear from is you bandit and madness. madness gave me a good idea seems like a good idea so im going to get those lights


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

fish fever02 said:


> lol the only 2 people I ever hear from is you bandit and madness. madness gave me a good idea seems like a good idea so im going to get those lights


1^
What a shame Goby got all in a fit and RM got scolded for her mis informational posts.After all the complaining she seems to have vanished also.That is no major loss ,but RM is missed deeply!I can't even come close to offering the info he did!
Tike pops in from time to time ,he liked these lights which RM found decent equavalint of;
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f38/led-lights-41902.html
Maybe the second light you mentioned!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

. .


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

The one the madness pointed out I use on my tank. I am happy with them and they will give your corals more pop then the 120 watt you're looking at.


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

yeah ill be getting those


----------



## Moe (Jun 18, 2012)

I got mine from China from Evergrow Model was IT2080. I think they costed around 490 bucks or something a year ago. 

i can PM you the addy if you want.



fish fever02 said:


> looking to upgrade my metal halides to led. I have 2 different ones in mind so if you can let me know which you think would be better id really appreciate it.
> 
> Current USA Orbit Marine LED Aquarium Fixture 48" 60" Wireless Ramp Timer Pro | eBay
> for this one I like that it has the ramp timer but it seems like it only comes with white and actinic leds and the moonlight would this grow my coral as well as this one
> ...


----------



## michael126 (Mar 30, 2012)

Stay away from Ebay LED lights .I got the link from facebook and I plan to try this one led light. 
LED aquarium light bar


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

. .


----------



## michael126 (Mar 30, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Whats wrong with the EBay LEDS? I've got one on my tank. Nothing wrong with them. They are knock offs of Name Brand items and work just as well. Although now I've seen that what your linking is the only light your trying to sell everyone.
> You've been plastering this link all over the place, your other name on another site is Victor.zheng


Ebay LEDS are very crazy .I don't understand what you are saying about Victor.zheng .


----------



## reeftopia (Feb 11, 2014)

IVe tried every kind of lights out there. the last were leds. tried 4 different kinds before buying a middle of the road chinese called apollo. Bought my first 2 off ebay. That area of the tank popped so much after 10 days I bought 2 more. Another 10 days and that corner of my 10 ft by 4 ft tank was blowing me away. I then ordered 20 off alibaba and these days some of my sps is coming out of the water.


----------

